# [gelöst] crfeeder failed to find required module gtk

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich wollte OCRFeeder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OCRFeeder ausprobieren.

Das ebuild habe ich von hier https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333309

Lässt sich aber nicht kompillieren.

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-gfx/ocrfeeder-0.7.7 from x-local

 * ocrfeeder-0.7.7.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ocrfeeder-0.7.7.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/ocrfeeder-0.7.7/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/ocrfeeder-0.7.7/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/ocrfeeder-0.7.7/work/ocrfeeder-0.7.7 ...

 * Applying ocrfeeder-0.7.6-pyodf-unbundle.patch ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying ocrfeeder-0.7.6-fix-PIL-hashcollision.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/ocrfeeder-0.7.7/work/ocrfeeder-0.7.7' ...

 * Running glib-gettextize --copy --force ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Running intltoolize --automake --copy --force ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Running gnome-doc-prepare --copy --force ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Disabling deprecation warnings ...                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/ocrfeeder-0.7.7/work/ocrfeeder-0.7.7 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-scrollkeeper --disable-silent-rules

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.5... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 3.2

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib64/python3.2/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib64/python3.2/site-packages

checking python module: gtk... no

configure: error: failed to find required module gtk

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/ocrfeeder-0.7.7/work/ocrfeeder-0.7.7/config.log

 * ERROR: media-gfx/ocrfeeder-0.7.7 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 6041:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *        environment, line 3214:  Called econf '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--disable-scrollkeeper' '--disable-silent-rules'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  501:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Dec 02, 2012 12:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arfe

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> checking python module: gtk... no
> 
> configure: error: failed to find required module gtk
> ...

 

Wann lernst Du eigentlich endlich mal lesen? Kannst Du eigentlich irgendwas selbst machen und lösen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
[I] dev-python/pygtk

     Available versions:  (2) 2.24.0-r1 2.24.0-r2

        {{doc examples test}}

     Installed versions:  2.24.0-r2(2)(02:03:47 01.09.2012)(examples -doc -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.pygtk.org/

     Description:         GTK+2 bindings for Python
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich weiß nicht wie das zur Lösung beitragen soll. dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2:2 habe ich installiert. Allerdings hat mich deine Kritik dazu gebracht, die Ausgabe noch einmal zu überprüfen. dabei habe ich festgestellt, das im falschen Pfad gesucht wurde. 

```
/lib64/python3.2
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.2 *

flammenflitzer olaf # eselect python set 1

flammenflitzer olaf # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.2
```

löst das Problem. Danke für den hilfreichen Hinweis.

----------

## arfe

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht wie das zur Lösung beitragen soll. dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2:2 habe ich installiert. Allerdings hat mich deine Kritik dazu gebracht, die Ausgabe noch einmal zu überprüfen. dabei habe ich festgestellt, das im falschen Pfad gesucht wurde. 
> 
> ```
> /lib64/python3.2
> ```
> ...

 

Herrje! Du hättest das o.g. Paket nur mit python 3.2 rekompilieren müßen.

Muss man Dir echt alles erklären?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das wäre schön. Davon abgesehen, das der letzte Vorschlag das Problem nicht löst.

Ich gehöre zu den Usern, die lediglich ein funktionierendes Linux OS haben wollen, ohne dafür Informatik studieren zu müssen. Wenn dich meine Fragen nerven, ignoriere sie bitte. Denn der Ton deiner Antworten nervt. Darauf kann ich verzichten. Besser keine Hilfe, als auf diese Art 

Danke

----------

## arfe

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich gehöre zu den Usern, die lediglich ein funktionierendes Linux OS haben wollen, ohne dafür Informatik studieren zu müssen.

 

Dann ist Gentoo definitiv die falsche Distribution für Dich. Ich würde Dir dann zu einem (K)ubuntu raten.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bell

@arfe, wenn ich in den Verlauf Deiner Beiträge schaue, so sind fast alle davon von Deiner persönlichen Ego-Pflege überschattet. Was ist Los mit Dir? Pubertierst Du gerade? Oder musst Du irgend welche Minderwertigkeitskomplexe kompensieren? Für sowas gibt es Facebook, ein Gentoo-Forum ist nicht der richtige Platz dafür. Reiße Dich bitte hier zusammen.

@flammenflitzer: ich denke Deinem System würde ein

```
python-updater
```

nicht schaden. Damit sollte dann OCRFeeder mit dem Python 3.2 sich bauen lassen.

----------

## arfe

 *bell wrote:*   

> @arfe, wenn ich in den Verlauf Deiner Beiträge schaue, so sind fast alle davon von Deiner persönlichen Ego-Pflege überschattet. Was ist Los mit Dir? Pubertierst Du gerade? Oder musst Du irgend welche Minderwertigkeitskomplexe kompensieren? Für sowas gibt es Facebook, ein Gentoo-Forum ist nicht der richtige Platz dafür. Reiße Dich bitte hier zusammen.
> 
> @flammenflitzer: ich denke Deinem System würde ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dann beobachte mal flammenflitzers Fragen. Er bemüht sich nicht mal die trivialsten Dinge selbst zu lösen.

Und welche Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hast Du so?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *bell wrote:*   @arfe, wenn ich in den Verlauf Deiner Beiträge schaue, so sind fast alle davon von Deiner persönlichen Ego-Pflege überschattet. Was ist Los mit Dir? Pubertierst Du gerade? Oder musst Du irgend welche Minderwertigkeitskomplexe kompensieren? Für sowas gibt es Facebook, ein Gentoo-Forum ist nicht der richtige Platz dafür. Reiße Dich bitte hier zusammen.
> 
> @flammenflitzer: ich denke Deinem System würde ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn dir irgend welche Fragen zu trivial sind dann beantworte diese halt nicht. Nur weil man sich in einem Forum anmeldet heisst das noch lange nicht das

man jede Frage beantworten muss auch wenn man es kann. Kümmer dich dann halt um die richtig "harten Nüsse"-

MfG

----------

